# HP Designjet 110 110plus 24" wide format printer plotter



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey all, not sure if this is the right place to post this the forum but i ran across this printer and was curious if anyone knows if it can be used to print digital banners and if so what kind of ink do i need, do they sell the type of ink for the printer and if they sell a ciss for it.  Also what other inexpensive plotters are out there for a begginner trying to print banners.


----------

